
Ask HN: How to win trust from your colleagues again - metrue
You missed startup for several times, you keep make ing careless mistakes in Pull Request,...
======
antoinevg
Unless they're literally about to fire you it should be okay if you 1) stop
missing startup and 2) spend a little more time reviewing your work before
submitting a pull request.

